# sensores de presencia



## Blaky (May 25, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de electronica y estoy haciendo un robot de sumo y necesito un diagrama de un sensor de presencia para q el robot sepa donde esta el objetivo y valla hacia el
Gracias..........


----------



## chucho87 (Jun 7, 2007)

hola un sensor que te puede ayudar para eso es el Sharp IR range finder, visita esta pagina http://www.societyofrobots.com/robot_sumo.shtml en ella te muestran el sensor, el codigo y un video de como trabaja, ademas que te enseña a como hacer un robot, es muy buena, de paso si encuentras el sensor o alguna tienda que lo distribuya hazmelo saber por fa, yo tambien lo estoy buscando


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola yo tambien estoy trabagando en u sumobot  y lo mas dificil an sido los sensores, pero ya casi lo soluciono pues tengo el plano be un sensor ultrasonico de mobimiento que tiene un alcanse de mas o menos metro y medio y es muy fasil de haser solo emplea un integrado el LM324 que sen 4 operacionales encapsulados, el circuito se basa el el principio de l efecto dopler de forma que detcta al obgeto cuando este se mueve, es por esto que quero conseguir uno que detecte al objeto cundo este quieto para sumr los dos y hasi pueda detectar al objeto ciempre.
si el plano te interesa locoloco y tambien fotos de lo que tengo asta aora


----------



## kathe corredor (Jul 18, 2007)

*YO* tambien estoy interesada, en hacer un programa con un sensor de movimiento, me gustaria para *QU*e las luces se encendieran cuando halla alguien cerca y se apagaran 10 segundos despues de *QU*e dicha presencia desapareciera.

gracias por su ayuda


----------

